# Samsung Laptop freezing/lag Please help!



## Sexy_beast_ (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys and thanks in advance for your time I much appreciate it. I've been having some problems on my samsung laptop (3months old).

Description: The main error that I'm getting occurs when I run games, music files, video files, stream videos online or just when I'm browsing. Randomly, my computer will freeze for a few mili seconds to several seconds. I've tried running various anti virus and anti adware programs in an attempt to solve this program and I've tried freeing up space on my harddrive running reg cleaners and running fewer programs and uninstalling programs that I don't use. All the anti virus and anti adware have found nothing other than a few cookies. I checked my task manager to see what might be causing this issue and the cpu usage will randomly go skyhigh to 80%-200% sometimes. To check if this might be an overheating problem I tried turning off my laptop for several hours and then turning it on again but the problem persists.

Example of problem: I.E. if I turn on a music number, the computer will randomly lag a few times during the song, especially and every time I start the music file.
It also happens in computer games, games run well on my system (apart from the lag period). I run games such as civ 5, sc2, dragon age 2 and warcraft with good frames and without any issues except this random lag.
I don't have any canned air at my disposal and am contemplating trying to clean it with a vacuum, is this advisable or too dangerous?

I have also had other errors while using this laptop, but not the last couple of weeks. For example when I have watched streaming video online, my flash player has crashed and the screen went green. I tried reinstalling flash but the issue persisted. All of a sudden it seems to have gone away by itself. 
About a month ago I also had an error on startup a few times where it said 'Disk Read Error'. Press ctrl,alt,del to restart. This message would appear everytime I tried to start up and then it just went away all of a sudden. Possibly it's overheating related?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards Sexy


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello,

First off I would like to advise you against using registry cleaners/tweakers. They rarely do any good at all and are more likely to break Windows.

Please, do not use a vacuum cleaner to attempt to clean your computer. First, the suction will not create sufficient concentrated airflow to dislodge or remove dust. Secondly, the vacuum tube is a veritable generator of static electricity! Static electricity and sensitive electronic components do not mix!!!

What is the full model number of your laptop so I can find it's spec sheet?

Has this problem been persistent (since OOB or is it a relatively new occurrence)?


----------



## Sexy_beast_ (Jan 12, 2012)

I think it#s been happneing ever since I got the pc I think. Ive just finished doing a format of drive C and reinstalling windows, it hasn#t helped. I also started removing some of the samsung sofware on my computer and bluetooth software, but nothing has changed. It seems its either a software problem from the makers, some of my hardware that has gone bust or a very very deep rooted virus.

My model is a NP-RS540-JT02SE


----------



## Sexy_beast_ (Jan 12, 2012)

It could be an issue with the sound, but I tried switching off the realtek program and it still made the mini lags. Everytime I play an mp 3, it will play it fine in general but it will lag for a few seconds everytime it#s 4 seconds into a song.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I would go to the Samsung support site and download the latest Chipset, Video and Audio drivers then install them in that order.

If new drivers do not fix the problem (and a fresh install did not either) I would contact Samsung support.


----------



## Sexy_beast_ (Jan 12, 2012)

My laptop comes with the 'samsung update center' installed, it has never updated anything all the time I've had this laptop. When I search the samsung homepage they also direct me to this software. Is there another way of updating?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The Samsung site is rejecting the model number you gave me as invalid.


----------



## Sexy_beast_ (Jan 12, 2012)

gavinzach said:


> The Samsung site is rejecting the model number you gave me as invalid.


 I couldn't find it either for some reason, it's Danish and bought in Denmark. Have tried the american and uk page so far and I was directed to this samsung update software which either doesn't work or there are no new updates. I'll try checking the Danish page.


----------



## Sexy_beast_ (Jan 12, 2012)

Support til NP-R540EP

I found it on the Danish site and it has links to the individual driver downloads. Thanks for the help. I'll keep you posted as to how I get along.


----------



## Sexy_beast_ (Jan 12, 2012)

There are some things under downloads on their page called 'critical hotfixes', are these the same as in windows update and should I download these?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Those are MS hotfixes and are appllied in Windows update. If you have updated your computer from MS you don't need them.

Stick with the latest Chipset, Video and Audio drivers for now.


----------



## Sexy_beast_ (Jan 12, 2012)

I installed the drivers but unfortunately it hasn't resolved the problem.


----------



## Sexy_beast_ (Jan 12, 2012)

maybe I could start in safe mode, then maybe I could find out whether it's hardware or software error.


----------



## Sexy_beast_ (Jan 12, 2012)

Tried scanning my memory, but it wouldn't at first said there was an effor with a usb mass storage device and I had to remove it. I removed my cd-rom drive and finished the scan. Unfortunately, it didn't help.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Go into *Device Manager*, click on *View* then *Show hidden devices* and check for any alerts. Expand the devices as sometimes the alert can sit within a section.

Run the memory test again as you did before when you got the USB mass storage device error then go into the *Event Viewer *and check for any warnings etc for the time when that error was reported.

Report the *Error Code* back here and we'll see what a search on that coughs up.

Have you contacted Samsung Support yet, if so, were they able to come up with anything ?


----------



## Sexy_beast_ (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll try and run that check and see what happens. I've been unable ton contact samsung, due to nobody answering their hotline here in Denmark, for hours literally. I also contacted the shop where i bought this laptop and they've told me I can bring the laptop in and send it for repair. I wouldn't be surprised if they threw the laptop back in my face though with the same error occuring.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not really sure why it's giving a USB error unless it's a hardware problem with a fault on one of the USB ports and the System thinks there's a duff external HDD/Flash connected.

Do you have a wired mouse you could plug into the ports in turn to see if the mouse is fully functional

Download and run this freebie Free Driver Update, Driver Download Software - Device Doctor and see if it shows up if the USB drivers need updating.

It may give drivers as out of date that aren't and possibly the odd one that may not apply to your laptop. If you want, you could download any/all that it gives but it's the USB drivers we're interested in at the moment.

Keep an eye on the ticky boxes during the download/install process, as I think it tries to land the unwary with the Ask Toolbar and you certainly don't want that.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just had another thought (doing well tonight :smile: ) download this prog Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit it will tell you everything that's on your laptop.

At the top right, it will confirm your model number, but the third section down on the left shows any USB storage activity in the last 30 days and if it does show any activity when there hasn't been, then that may confirm a hardware fault.


----------



## Jeeez (May 30, 2012)

i also have a problem like this but only when i play videos like movie
i'm using samsung notebook and i'm using KM Player for my videos

at first i connect my 1T external to watch a movie but when i fast forward the video and audio are not synchronize anymore so i thought maybe its not advisable to connect the external...so what i did is i copy the movie and paste in the desktop but the same problem occurs and now the lagging occurs from the very start of the video

please help!


----------

